# Buck Bomb Deer Scent



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

*Does Buck Bomb Deer Scent Scare Deer With It's Noise?*​
Yes00.00%No233.33%It's A Mix Of Both116.67%No Opinion350.00%


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried this stuff?










I have read reviews on Cabelas that say it brings in the deer within no time. Other reviews say that it scares away deer because it is loud. What do you guys think?

This stuff sounds awesome but if it is loud and scares deer away then what is the point of that?


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I tried the thing last night and it really didn't work that great for me. I used the dominant buck and it just scared away all the does and little bucks that came out early. Quite a few larger ones came out later but didn't act like they were too interested in it. One tip I'll give is to make sure you shake it up well and keep it warmed up. It was a little cold when I used it and it didn't spray out very well. I couldn't even spray the whole thing cuz it seemed like there was no propellant. I think the concept is great though, just didn't work for me this time.


----------

